# Problem with international characters in filenames



## erro (Aug 5, 2014)

So I just installed LR mobile, and it works great. But... I'm having trouble with my swedish characters. We have for example the letter a with two dots on top (ä), the letter a with a ring on top (å) and the letter o with two dots (ö). They all work fine when renaming files in LR desktop. But when the photos are synced over to the iPad those special characters are replaced by some jibberish characters, and they all start with the square root sign. I've googled but haven't found anything about this. Has anyone else seen this problem?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 5, 2014)

Bug it!


----------



## erro (Aug 5, 2014)

And where would the official bug-reporting page be? Yes, I'm lazy I know.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 5, 2014)

On the menubar above


----------



## erro (Aug 5, 2014)

*face palm* I guess now is a good time to feel really embarrassed


----------



## erro (Aug 5, 2014)

What, create an account just to report a bug. No thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 6, 2014)

erro said:


> What, create an account just to report a bug. No thanks.


 You just need to use your Adobe ID and password to sign in.


----------



## erro (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok, I posted a bug report. But... "Community powered support"? Is that really the official bug reporting site?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 6, 2014)

erro said:


> Ok, I posted a bug report. But... "Community powered support"? Is that really the official bug reporting site?


It is for the "community".  I think there is a working issues list that is maintained from this and other sources.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep, that's the official spot.  There's an internal bug report system which verified bugs are copied into (and staff do follow that bug forum to find them), but the public bug forum means that people can also vote on bugs and features and also discuss workarounds.  For example, if a bug is found and they figure out a solution, they can post it on the bug thread so that people can solve it for themselves while waiting on the next official release.


----------

